# Facebook going too far



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

So Facebook timed out and made me log in again. No big deal. The problem was when it logged in. It asked me to confirm my name. Now I'm not putting any more information on Facebook than I have to, including using my nickname instead of my real name. When I went to confirm it, Facebook informed me they may require additional documentation (ie. ID, passport, bills, or mail to confirm my identity and ensure I am who I say I am. Anyone else encounter this yet? I'm pretty pissed. I can see the effects of Obama's Internet policies already. I'm considering going Internet black in the near future.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I've been off facebook for over a year. I started on it before it became the powerhouse that it has. I watched it's decline into a commercial POS. Won't touch it. I stuck to places like this to find like minded people who share common interests


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've never used Facebook and don't think I ever will, now.

P.S. What does 'Internet Black' mean?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I just logged into facebook, no different than any other time. But I hear they do record texts? From mobile devices I suppose. I don't use it much at all.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

FB is a free service. If they require more information in return for that service than I wish to provide, I'll quit using them. So far, they haven't objected to my attempts to obscure the personal information I didn't want out there (such as date of birth and home address), so I'm still using them for the moment.

By the way, you Can set up a page for a 'sports personality' separate from a personal account; which may be a way to keep in touch with friends but be harder to find than a casual name search by a random user.

Basically, if it's on the internet I don't consider it Truly private or safe anyway.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I've never used Facebook and don't think I ever will, now.
> 
> P.S. What does 'Internet Black' mean?


Going black is dropping off the grid. So, by internet black I mean off the internet. Possibly only using Internet at locations where it can't be linked to me.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Agreed if that 3rd screenshot is what they're up to. No need for that on the net. I quit using it years ago after ghosts from the past found me.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you think a 2nd grade report card and an expired library card from an old address would suffice?

Bank statements! You've got to be kidding!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I use FB to keep in touch with military buddies, and also belong to some history groups, both WWII and Vietnam.
I use my real name, otherwise my buddies would not know who I am. But no pictures of me are anywhere on that site.
Of course, for those with multiple email addresses it is possible to have a second, or third registration with aliases. But naturally I would know nothing of that.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

holy wonder if after those screens that it is a scam! wonder if your account has been hacked?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> holy wonder if after those screens that it is a scam! wonder if your account has been hacked?


That must be a scam. Since there are over one BILLION Face book users WORLDWIDE, how come those demands were made just for US documentation? And a pay stub? Come on! They have your Social Security number on them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am an old fart, never used facebook twitter or what else.
I never will, no neded to.
Daughter had a f-book page until her mother found it and statrted bugging her
had no contact for 15 years (mothers choice).
Daughter closed her account.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Yall will find out soon enough. Hope you're right that it's a scam. Still not gonna use it though.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

It's the same for me, family, friends, and a couple choice groups in my area. But everyone who knows me besides my blood family calls me by my nickname. But I'm not submitting any personal information, especially something as sensitive as ID or bank statements, just to connect easier. I guess I can drop my unlimited data now and stick to my unlimited talk and text.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That must be a scam. Since there are over one BILLION Face book users WORLDWIDE, how come those demands were made just for US documentation? And a pay stub? Come on! They have your Social Security number on them.


No scam, no hack. I decided to change my name last week. It's just "Jak" now. (Was "Jak" and last name had something to do with my car) now it logged me off and requires all this crap. Direct from the app too.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just got Shoots to go on Facebook and check. My profile no longer exists. I am unsearchable, un tagged, etc.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Just got Shoots to go on Facebook and check. My profile no longer exists. I am unsearchable, un tagged, etc.


Nope. Sorry. Once something is on the internet, it is forever.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I expect you got a phishing virus. I don't recommend filling anything out.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. Sorry. Once something is on the internet, it is forever.


I mean the account is deactivated.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

HuntingHawk said:


> I expect you got a phishing virus. I don't recommend filling anything out.


It's not a virus. Like I said, I had a third party check my profile. It's been deactivated.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I also just confirmed from multiple devices and methods of access, ie. link, entering the url directly, mobile app. Every point of access leads me to the page asking me to reenter my name and upload my ID.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. Sorry. Once something is on the internet, it is forever.


Lol except Hillary's emails


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Do you think a 2nd grade report card and an expired library card from an old address would suffice?
> 
> Bank statements! You've got to be kidding!


The sad thing is people (especially the younger generations) have been so conditioned to be ok with giving out information this will not phase them.

I got rid of FB years ago and never put any real info in the first place.

Any chances you were being phished?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

They are forever trying to get me to register my cell phone # with them. Since I don't give them a tenth of the info they want, my page only scrolls down a day or two and then it says there is no more to see. If I don't check it every day (which I don't) I miss a lot of what friends have posted and will never see it. Been thinking there isn't much reason to hang around anymore.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Delete your cookies and cache and set up a new one. You got flagged for having the same last name as the first. Make one up


----------

